# Generic kernel like funtoo ?

## Moopie

Hello folks,

I was searching if it is possible to have a generic kernel in my Gentoo ? I know, with Funtoo you have the choice to get debian-sources which is a debian kernel configured.

I know that's not the way it meant to be installed on Gentoo, but it can be more user friendly for beginners.

Thanks,

Moopie

----------

## Roman_Gruber

look up genkernel

look up kernel seeds, like pappy kernel seeds

please also read gentoo wiki

please read sections about making kernels on gentoo handbook / wiki

 *Quote:*   

> I know that's not the way it meant to be installed on Gentoo, but it can be more user friendly for beginners. 

 

well it is more user friendly as windows 10 which tells you this or that

is is more user friendly regarding installing software as ubuntu / linux mint ...

everything a point of view at the end of the day

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Moopie,

Roman_Gruber has pointed you in the right direction.  I'll add a few words of caution.

Its not possible to have a working one size fits all kernel.  This is because some options conflict with others.

In many cases, you are permitted to select conflicting options but you need to deal with that later, if you can.

Genkernel will build you a kernel that will boot and provide wired networking for most users.

For Xorg video misapplication, it will probably need some fine tuning.  Video is an area where the options you have off are as important as the options that are on in the kernel.

----------

## rufnut

You can also try some of the live distro based on Gentoo.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/LiveUSB

I use systemrescuecd for repairs and a quick test of machines.

After booting you could save the booted config and work from there.

 :Smile: 

----------

## Moopie

Thanks all for your answers,

Maybe i forget to mention i'm not new to the gentoo world and i know how to configure a kernel. The problem is, every time i install gentoo on a conputer, i have to configure a kernel for this computer. So, maybe the most 'gentoo-like' solution is to compile everythings as modules and load them at the boot ?

----------

## szatox

Bravo, Moople, that's pretty much what genkernel does: build everything as modules and run hardware discovery during boot.

----------

## kohina

 *rufnut wrote:*   

> You can also try some of the live distro based on Gentoo.
> 
> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/LiveUSB
> 
> I use systemrescuecd for repairs and a quick test of machines.
> ...

 

Systemrescuecd is a godsend, it has saved me too many machines. The automatic recovery is superb and I recommend everyone keeps it on a disk at hand.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

 *Moopie wrote:*   

> Thanks all for your answers,
> 
> Maybe i forget to mention i'm not new to the gentoo world and i know how to configure a kernel. The problem is, every time i install gentoo on a conputer, i have to configure a kernel for this computer. So, maybe the most 'gentoo-like' solution is to compile everythings as modules and load them at the boot ?

 

Well for every new installtion. I move my existing installation from box to box.

make kernel by hand

bootloader by hand

set up partition layout + filesystem by hand

fine-tune xorg-server, as said for the gpu driver

anything else can be reused when you upgrade and keep e.g. intel => intel for example for the cpu.

---

Well i still remember a few months ago

some livedvds did not work here

some distros did not work out of the box here

Not even in the windows world, e.g. windows 95 / 98 some stuff worked, because no drivers were available, or on future windows releases there were no drivers.

--

so a one fits all operating system, nope.

maybe MSDOS for basic tasks

----------

## Ant P.

 *Moopie wrote:*   

> Thanks all for your answers,
> 
> Maybe i forget to mention i'm not new to the gentoo world and i know how to configure a kernel. The problem is, every time i install gentoo on a conputer, i have to configure a kernel for this computer. So, maybe the most 'gentoo-like' solution is to compile everythings as modules and load them at the boot ?

 

When you're in a livecd chroot, just do `make localyesconfig` or `make localconfig` and you've saved yourself an hour. Tweak the remainder (processor type, GPU if you're installing without X, etc.) with nconfig. Do all this while your initial emerge @world is running and it wastes no time at all.

----------

## augustin

 *Moopie wrote:*   

> Hello folks,
> 
> I know that's not the way it meant to be installed on Gentoo, but it can be more user friendly for beginners.
> 
> 

 

Others have already replied to the fact that genkernel is the 'Gentoo Way' to have a generic kernel, so in the short term, this is the way to go.

I agree that configuring a custom kernel should be easier and more friendly for beginners. 

Here are some tools that I know of to find which modules your hardware needs, but it's very far from being beginner-friendly and fool-proof: 

http://linux.overshoot.tv/wiki/find_which_linux_modules_are_used_or_needed

According to the following: 

http://linux.overshoot.tv/wiki/proposed_tool_check_kernel_configuration#kergen

sys-kernel/kergen  is a python script that could be used to generate a custom kernel .config for your hardware. I have not tried it yet, but I'll do so next time I upgrade my kernel.

----------

## jonathan183

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> When you're in a livecd chroot, just do `make localyesconfig` or `make localconfig` and you've saved yourself an hour. Tweak the remainder (processor type, GPU if you're installing without X, etc.) with nconfig. Do all this while your initial emerge @world is running and it wastes no time at all.

 

I have tended to do a genkernel on new hardware so I know the kernel will boot ... might give this a try on the next install  :Cool: 

----------

## cwr

Ubuntu has a "universal" kernel, which takes forever to load, and an enormous amount of disk space,

since  it contains every known module.

I guess the kernel  config is somewhere in the current Ubuntu distribution, but I don't know where.

Will

----------

